
The first autonomous vehicle started driving on the streets or Germany today - TekMol
http://www.deutschebahn.com/de/presse/suche_Medienpakete/15567162/Medienpaket_Bad_Birnbach.html?start=0&itemsPerPage=10
======
TekMol
Yay! From today on, people in Germany can use this cute autonomous bus. It's
for real!

Are there examples like this in other countries?

